# 2011 alfalfa prices



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I was offered today on 1st cutting 160,00 ton for grinder hay, wow I will hold out for a while an see how bad they really need it. Offered 140.00 ton for wheat hay. What will be the top to this ?To say the least that it will be record breaking prices , these prices were in west end of ok. panhandle area.The effect from LOSS of acres that the usda says that has only went down slightly from last year , what a bunch of bs . Not really surprised from the source , us gov is full of it ! Need to get the us gov out of farming . What are prices around the country doing ? any bids that are firm ? What a season coming on may be a ride to remmember .


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure here yet. The cousin came and got our 7 bottom plow a week ago, was going to plow a little under then kept going, said he plowed 40 more under than he planned on. Heard another guy that made all three flavors of bales (small squares, rounds, and large squares) went from 180 acres of alfalfa/grass to 9, just enough to feed a few beef cows he keeps around. Planting corn on the the 171 that got plowed under. Haven't heard of prices going up yet.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

I love hearing people plowing under alfalfa just makes it better for us!!!


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

Each of our first three cuttings was bought at 220/ton, in the windrow. They bale it and stack it. We have heard a rumble of $230 for the ne/t cutting from one buyer, but it would be for export to china and the Chinese have alwys been super-anal about meeting their specific requirements or they will beat u down on price. The export outfit we r dealing with right now is talking 170, they bale and stack.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Getting 1st cutting baled and today had a guy call me and told me that he will pay 200.00 per ton and wanted everything I can get baled. He sounded very stirred up about it so I will let him sweat a while and see if it wont go up more.I will sell a few semi loads to some ranchers who have been burned out and are short on grass due to rangeland fires last month. Makes you wonder what will be the top of the market this season with such high prices from the start .Any new prices around the country post it for the rest of us to watch .


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

No one has been by the shop or office to talk to us since my last post. I have seen some semi trucks with van trailers leaving the valley, all for export, but I haven't had a chance to speak to the farmer it belonged to.


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

Ok, so I have a little more information this week.

Export hay is leaving the valley for $230. The local feedyard is buying hay at $220.


----------

